# Why do you like your army?



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sure there have been plenty of these types of threads, but it's always nice to hear answers from people who never posted in one before for one reason or another. 

Why did you pick the army you currently own and why do you like it?

For me personally, I picked the Imperial Guard because of the fact that they aren't anything special. They have no genetic enhancements, their natural abilities are subpar and they are issued paper armor and flashlights to fight against all the horrors the universe has to throw at them. And since bravery is the defiance of fear, they are nobler then Space Marines(considering Space Marines are genetically unable to feel fear).

That's not all though. I love the fact that to offset their natural disadvantages they turn to the power of their vehicles and powerful weaponry. I love the ability to destroy my enemy through overwhelming firepower. Seriously, you'd think if I wanted to have powerful weaponry and a high tech force, I'd go with Tau, but Guard just scream "MORE FIREPOWER" with so many large blast templates available to them.

But in the end, maybe it's just that I can relate to them...as much as a man can relate to a bunch of half-mad soldiers from the 41st Millennium

What about you guys?


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Imperial Guard. Because Space men in power armor suits seemed kind of cheesy. And because I was always a fan of hordes, and of the human race.

I am also allowed to make the army 'mine' per se. There are so many bitz sites where I can convert my guardsmen to what I want them to look like, I can mix and match, I can field tough elite troops, hordes of cheap troops with a man with a sword yelling at them, and sometimes shooting one of them, tank divisions. The options are endless....

and orks. For almost the same exact reasons


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Tau, Chaos Space Marines *Nurgle flavored* and Necrons. 


I love the Tau because they're about the single 'good guy' faction in 40k, they got a lot of tactical flexibility and I just love their style.

I love(d) the Necrons because of their visual style and gameplay. At the time, the idea of a bunch of zombie robots that could blow up tanks with basic weaponry and rise from the dead was so tantalizing.

My Nurgle Marines I went for mainly because I was bored and I enjoyed the conversion process of taking an entire Marine force and perverting it into Chaos. I also wanted a more simplistic "Stomp over the enemy" force for days where I just wanted to say 'to hell with tactical play' and shove the Ultramarine's powerfist right up his own ass with my own Nurgley one.


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

I like Tau because of their niche. I love using the high-tech armies/races/characters/whatever in games. Close combat isn't really my thing - I like having the most powerful equipment, even if I can't field it in great numbers.

Then there's the whole philosophy behind the Tau. They're made out to be the 'good guys', but at their heart they're a fascist empire that will happily exterminate anyone and everyone who refuses their ideology.

So, everything about them is precisely what I was looking for. Its like the Tau were made for me.

Peace through superior firepower


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Eldar

I've really liked the models from the moment I first saw them back in, what was it, 1988?
When the Harlequins were released I got three boxes straight away.
When the first Aspect Warriors appeared I bought a squad of each immediately.
There have been releases that I haven't liked, but there again I've not bothered buying them.
Stuff like Wraithguard, Shining Spears, 2nd edition Aspects...

Now, with the current Forgeworld releases appearing thick and fast I'm really back into collecting again.
In the last six months I've added, painted and based a Hornet, a Warphunter, a Phoenix, four War Walkers, two Wraithlords, five Shadow Spectres, thirty Guardians, twenty Dire Avengers, ten Banshees, fifteen Warp Spiders, one Autarch, two Farseers, ten Warlocks, fourteen Fire Dragons and repainted fifty or so Harlequins.

I'm lucky, in that at work I have a painting desk set up permanently next to my locker. So any spare time I get I can just drop straight into painting with no distractions.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

I like the Chaos Space Marines because they're so fun to model, personalize, and play with. Few forces allow you to really make an army yours in the way that Chaos Marines can.

Of course, they're the most obvious "bad guy" of 40k, and there's something darkly tragic about them. They were once the brightest and best of mankind and have fallen so far, but still they fight, unrepentent of their choices, until their battle's final grim conclusion.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Space Wolves: Aside from my Rune Priest I actually don't really like them. Grey Hunters are good but I don't particularly care for them. I just made them to have a cheesy list to stop losing so much.

Necrons: I like unique rules and deathstar-esque things. I won't field my Necrons anymore without at least one Monolith and a Nightbringer just because at heart I play hero-hammer.

Their lore is pretty interesting to me and I hope to see a lot more of it. I am not a fan of a lot of the units but the lore and super-powered things in the codex make it worthwhile.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

SM: the fluff & units (land speeders)

CSM: the unit variety (noise marines -> Tsons)

'Nids: the complete opposite of what i play with currently both model wise & playstyle

Orks: their fun to paint.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I love playing Chaos. They're a lot harder to play with than people think, plus you can come up with some radically different lists as well. Plenty of scope for conversions, plenty of different opportunities for custom paint schemes and the fluff is pretty cool as well

Plus it's fun to be the evil guy :laugh:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

IG..I love it's Tanks and vehicles in general, and have 68 currently. The ability to field an Armoured Battlegroup with mechanised/foot Infantry, artillery batteries, air support and armoured tank squadrons does it for me.

SM..built mainly around 1st Company Veterans, but able to be fielded as a standard foot Infantry list or as a full Drop Pod list.

Pure Deathwing...none of that RW or Vindicator inclusion to sully the eliteness of the first Legion's 1st Company, just LR's, Dreads, and TDA...the new FAQ helped a lot with their competitiveness.


----------



## Guardsman Novick (Feb 23, 2011)

Imperial Guard: I like the idea of the regular human, facing against hopeless odds and possible extinction, against enemies that are either bigger, stronger, more ferocious, or technologically advanced. I always picture an Alamo, Battle of the Buldge, or Thremopoly when I picture the guard defending against an enemy.

Necrons: They are one of my favorite bad guys. The individual armies don't fight for any purpose of their own. Probobly the actual reason they fight is unkown to them, or they don't have the capacity to understand what they are doing. They are like an entire army of Arnold Swarzanegger terminators. Except more badass. They are powerful, unrelenting, unstoppable army that has the sole purpose of destroying everything in front of it, and for no motivation of its own, no desire of its own. Just killing because that is its entire reason for existing.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Guardsman Novick said:


> Necrons: They are one of my favorite bad guys. The individual armies don't fight for any purpose of their own. Probobly the actual reason they fight is unkown to them, or they don't have the capacity to understand what they are doing. They are like an entire army of Arnold Swarzanegger terminators. Except more badass. They are powerful, unrelenting, unstoppable army that has the sole purpose of destroying everything in front of it, and for no motivation of its own, no desire of its own. Just killing because that is its entire reason for existing.


It's easy to tell you pick your army based on their lore if this is what you post about Necrons.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Eldar. Because. They are humanoids with an innate sense of superiority and they know it. Unlike the upstart mon'keigh that seek to usurp their role.

GK. The models are cool. NOTE: This army was started when the codex in 3rd ed was released (I ain't no recent bandwagon jumper). Purely because of this. Up until now their rules have pretty much been crap (except against Eldar, which kinda sucks for the army that are supposed to be THE FINAL SOLUTION for daemonkind.)

IG. Tanks. Don't mention it, really, you shouldn't have. Seriously, the tanks.

SM. Because EVERYONE has them, and they aren't orks. They aren't red ones or black ones, or green ones, or the other green ones, or the blue ones or yellow ones either.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm really into building some wicked fluff for my armies so when it comes to choosing a force, i have to side with Imperial Guard. There is no limit to the customization. Either that or Space Marines. who doesn't want their own brand of space-faring, bio-engineered super humans!?

CP


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Space marines, because I like putting together plastic kits and they've always lead the way in plastics. 

I also really like the fluff and the models.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Blood Angels; Started with Space Hulk ('89), loved the fluff, and the playing style suits me.
Chaos Daemons; Fluff and models. And a Khorne army is red to.
CSM; Some cool models to build with a lot of possibilities for conversions. And fluff again.
So if i chose an army it is not because it is the current most winning army. It have to be an army i like and want to develop and build.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Chaos space marines: I love the idea of being a centuries old space marine that worships dark gods and does nothing other than total destruction of whole worlds! and its not just "space marines with spikes" because you may choose a god that suits your way of war! BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!

Chaos Daemons: Kinda the same as CSM but daemons cannot die! they can be banished for a 100 years and a day but actually killed!

Tau: I think i got this army to show my SM friend that you do not have to be a superhuman in power armour to win, and it worked.

Grey Knights: I only have one grey knight model made out of various bits and the old daemonhunters codex, this was before the grey knights codex.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Space Wolves.

They were the first army to capture my 14 year old imagination and I've loved them ever since. First of all, Space Vikings?! They drink mead, eye up the ladies (even if it leads to the death of a whole great company) and like a good feast, what is there not to like?!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I love DA bcause of the sense of secrecy that surrounds them. It makes for really cool and creative successor chapters (like my black typhoons). I don't particularly like playing pure DW or RW, as i prefer their teamwork, or vets and scouts in a greenwing list.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Necrons: I like the cold unfeeling horde of killing machines. 

Tyranids: I like the cold unfeeling horde of killing machines. 

Eldar: I like the arrogant Sons of Bitches who are just plain better than everyone else. 


The answer to all three is because I like the lore concerning them.


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

my sisters of battle, well i didnt pick them overall, i wanted space marines to start off with but my dad was against plastic models on they wont last i need a metal army, a call to gw for some help on whats the most metal army i was mentioned witch hunters or grey knights, well i liked the sisters, sure my hand was forced but i dont regret it one bit, everytime i try out a new army i fall right back to my beloved sisters.

why i love them, well chcks with guns, pretty awesome in my books, though the standered sister isnt that great looking model wise, living saint, pentient engines and exrcists are some of my fave models yet, hell i have 8 pentient engines and yes they get fielded for lulz moments. i do regret not having any repentia, the models for them are awesome but the rules, not so much, may try to get a box yet someday.

rules wise they are pretty fun, ever seen a deathcompany charge a squad and not kill anything, it feels pretty awesome, acts of faith tend to be an annoyence many people learn to hate, whats that a cannoness with a 2+ invun and the 9 celestians with her have a 3+ invun, wat a waste of power weapons you have, too bad my two powerfists takes out half your sqaud, even got to watch a greater demon get beat down by a sqaud of troops, 5 in the squad enjoying a lovely 3+ invun and some nice rolling was getting a wound a turn on the demon, he lost 3 wounds to kill 5 girls, the other guy was not ammused while i was loling, good times. and a great moment is having 3 exorcists pump out 15+ krak missiles in one turn, one squad of dead space marines coming right up


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Currently Space Wolves,

I like playing, painting, modelling and collecting power armour. (I also have 3 CSM armies and a red Scorpions).

I've always liked the fluff, the novels and the new models. The new codex being effective is just a bonus.

I am tempted to go back to my first love, Dark Angels, but by the time I get a fully painted army on the table the codex will probably change.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> Plus it's fun to be the evil guy :laugh:


:goodpost: coudlnt agree with you more!

i got chaos because when i first started everybody in my area had ultrasmurfs, and i absolutely, positively despise ultrasmurfs! :ireful2: its the models that do it for me, i love (most of) the models and there is loooads of room for conversions, every model in my army is converted in one way or another xD the codex is ok imo, i know theres loads of people that think it pales in comparison to the 3rd ed but i wasnt playing when that was out so im not bothered :laugh:


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

I love my DE because of their maneuverability, the tactics required to use them, the excellent learning opportunity they provide of how to play with finesse, and I've always loved glass cannons.

I love my Nids because of the swarm mentality, the ability to do almost whatever you want to the army, the unique rules, and the ability to go "om nom nom" whenever you kill a squad in CC.


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

Black Templars because I like going CC and really enjoyed the fluff to these guys. Also, I'm kind of a dick and like to beat newer codices with mine.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I chose Eldar because they are my first love army and have awesome models. But sadly they are fiddly to paint and mostly made of metal.

I now use Space Marines because most of the range is plastic and also have you not seen my colour scheme in the army showcase. I use friggin tiger stripes! Whats not cool about that!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark Angels. The second codex i picked up after i bought the black reach boxset.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Well I started out by playing Chaos Space Marines largely because of their background and the fact that they were the 'Darth Vader on Steroids' bad guys of 40k. After about a year though I switched to Orks, simply because they're so zany to play.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Tau. Since the adorable blue guys turned up almost 10 years ago I was sold. To me, they finally filled that niche that was missing in the WH40K universe and that I always wanted.

Sensibility.

Tau play their galactic game of conquest like a well played poker or chess game. Where every other faction is motivated by greed, fanaticism, hunger or slavery - the Tau genuinely seeks to bring their superior society to others.

Their tactical flexibility is very good, and their doctrines value their own lives above mindless territorial gains.

But most of all, I play them because they *are* like me. They play the sleeper. Expanding slowly but surreptitiously as to not become a greater target. This is why they will ultimately prevail.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I play tyranids now though I stay true to my chaos roots... I play them for the mindset, the tyranids have 1 single guiding thought and they are all designed to perfection for their 1 role. So yea, the mindset of the army is the biggest play factor for me


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

SW, because they are the only power armor based army I have even a slight seblence of enjoyment with, fluff wise.

DE, because they embody the essence of art in darkness, they take pride in fufiling the senses in ever more extreme ways, and yet still bring a artistic sense to it, rather then just senseless violence to appeal to their senses. Plus their armor fits my painting style the best. They are also one hell of a fun race to play, since it takes tatics to play, not the 'derp derp i move foward and shoot' mentality of certain other races *cough*smguardcsm*cough*


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

I decided to switch from my DA to Orks because they are so much more fun to model and paint. I am still in the process of learning to play with them but that is minor.


----------



## Yellowfin Tuna (Feb 17, 2011)

IG - I've been playing since second edition, the things that attracted me to them when i was 11 still keep me playing now- tanks and artillery! specifically Leman Russ and basilisks. Armoured columns supported by artillery batteries, what’s not to like.

SW - I started playing these guys during 4th edition after watching my friends brother get his wolves beaten into the ground by templars. I just loved the way they played and the attitude and imagery of them.

Grey Knights - I got a few of these guys to ally with my guard and ended up buying enough to field a small army of them almost by accident, I rather liked s6 power weapons that strike in initiative order. I plan to expand them with the new codex coming out.

Crimson Templars - These guys were originally a salamanders successor chapter that I made with the old space marines codex and the chapter traits system, then they became regular salamanders, then crimson fists and now they are a home made chapter of my own that use the black templars codex. these guys I love because after all the re designs they are something that is distinctly my own creation.

Nids – I love nids because they play very differently from my other armies, the mix of monstrous creatures and little bugs and the specialised role of all the special units really appeals to me. I also love the faceless, nameless animal nature of them, and who could resist an army known as ‘The Great Devourer’


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

Orks: what’s funer than a horde of dumb brutes who halfass everything except stomping stuff? 

Tau: battles suit spam is so mech warrior. Whenever I finish my orks I’m making 15 battle suits!

I have a SM army but I hate them, my orks will just plow through them like a trukk over a speed bump and they are sooo boring to play.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Eldar - The models and fluff are awsume. that and i have always loved the Wraithguard models ever sicne i was young
Space Marines - Who doesn't play amriens at one point or another. I love them becuase i play Imperial fists and there is nothign better than watching my oppoent bite his nails down to the bone when i place 27 Termaintors down.
Blood Angels - Lots of Landraiders. Sinple answer i know but i love landraiders.
Imperial Guard - To prove to people that non-mech guard can work and win games. that and they are fun to paint
Tyranids - Just to paint and built a mountain of models and watch as my tervigons spit out a million gaunts a game.
Choas - Forge world is my guilty plreasre and i really want a forge world Death Guard army. also i love turning things inot Spawn. :grin:


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

chromedog said:


> mon'keigh


I still can't get over this. Really GW? Monkey? Let's get real here, you guys are RUINING my immersion.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I have the horde armies Imps,Orkz and nids because I like having a horde army and I will be playing necrons as soon as they get there update as necrons are my favourite army


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

Chaos space marines because I love crazed, bloodthirsty superhumans running around with chainaxes yelling "Blood for the Blood God!" and "Skulls for the Skull throne!"


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Blood angels and Chaos both have great fluff and great models.

If I had the money, would proberbly buy some Eldar.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Space Wolves - The character and mentality of the army, the differences between them and the boring codex marines, the miniatures, their 'fuck you' attitude to certain Imperial organizations, even the names of units, and of course they have wolves.

Dark Eldar - Lelith Hesperax


----------



## Jubble (Jan 25, 2011)

ArchangelPaladin said:


> Orks: what’s funer than a horde of dumb brutes who halfass everything except stomping stuff?


They are funny, aren't they! I looz the power of speech wen dey is abowt



Abomination said:


> Dark Eldar - Lelith Hesperax


Saddo!


*My Army*

My army is CSM (I'm amazed at the number of people who seem to collect them from the results of this poll). Reason is rather disappointing - I wanted to get back into GW stuff, my mates played 40K (I really preferred WFB) so I needed to collect an army. Chose CSM so I didn't need to buy many models to get to 1500 points, I could paint them black and therefore get a force together quite quickly, and 'cause they so dementedly evil they can fight anyone and it doesn't look odd. A few years later and the paint-them-up-quick policy well and truly out of the window I have 5500 points assembled of which 3500 are painted in painstakingly detail.

Like everyone, though, my imagination is fired ready for other projects when I get this lot finished (can't stop now I've started). A concept army of IG might be next - coloured dirty pink and green, based on the solipsist mercenaries of Elson Roa from the Ian M Banks book "Against a Dark Background" (a much better reason for collecting an army, no?) That or Orks, coz dey is funny, as der humie sed. Or Eldar. Bloody GW, making all this cool stuff!:angry:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Is it coincidence that the 40k fan forum site called heresy online has more chaos players than anything else? ha!

Nah probably still my theory that 40k appeals to kids who like 'dark things' and take their rebellion in the form of chaos marines and hate against the normal popular army that gets all the love, i.e. space marines. just messin


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

I like the Dark Eldar because they are pretty much the most evil mortal beings in the universe. (IMO) 

Chaos is evil because their gods want them to be, Nids are because they need to feed, orks are just too stupid to be anything else and the necrons were just duped by the c'tan.

Dark Eldar knew they were evil, liked that they were evil and made the effort to become even more evil.

I am generally a nice guy so its fun every now and then to get evil.

As for my new Nid army, I am an animal person and they are the most beast like race. I also have a thing for bugs (I have at least 20 tarantulas) so they fit right into my other hobbies.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Space Wolves: They're Vikings in Power Armour.

What's not to love?


----------



## The Darkling (Mar 21, 2011)

One day i just picked up the chaos space marine codex, wrote a little short story about a daemon prince and bam! 1000 point chaos warband in 8 days. (had a week off work)
Chaos has always been so easy to get into, i have 3 armies know, all completely different, all effective in their own way and all with a lot of personality in which i really enjoy.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Orks:

I wanted something different to the organised, regimented form of the Ultramarines, and the AOBR boxed set gave me orks, the most rabble-like army in the world. With gear that looks like it's bodged together, some of the best weaponry ever (I love the shokk attack gun), vehicles that look like they're about to fall apart at any minute and their love of fighting, I just figured they were the guys to go for. And they don't disappoint, I have hundreds of the little buggers now! 

Space Wolves:

Loving the savagery of orks I figured I'd get a marine army that was similar, and after reading thousand sons and prospero burns the decision was made for me. Haven't played with them yet, concentrating on painting them, but the fluff is great.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I have to say Eldar are my favorite, this was my first army back in 3ed edition. They have awesome models and I find their history imensly interesting. A powerful race, which fell into darkness and destruction, barely escaping extinction. Drifting aimlessly through space on large craftworld ships - desperately trying to save their rich culture. Their soles are even forfeit to a chaos god, but they devised a way to save their own soles and capture them upon death via sprit stones. They get a lot of flak for seeming high and mighty, but I think they are just trying to preserve their race ultimately.

Also, I have a theory that when the Tyranids finally destroy the galaxy, that men will want to take a page out of the Elder book and make their own craftwold ships to escape on. Hopefully, the Eldar will sympathize and share their technology with men to help build their own craftwords. Then both these races can drift aimlessly through space together lol. I can see men acting the same way as the Eldar then, and because of this I don’t find them arrogant. Also, they tend to ally with men went it’s mutually beneficial – so that’s cool and adds a bit of strength to my theory. So all you people out they playing IG and SM, better not talk to much smack about the Eldar, because they just might save all your asses in the end lol.

Sadly, I don’t really have an Eldar army anymore. I got rid of it when I got out of the game for a while about 6 years ago. I play Tyranids now, mostly because I got the BFM boxset when I got back into the game and I built my Nid force from there. I love their game play and they have some awesome models - and it’s cool to be the bad guy. But, I miss the uniformity and culture of an actual civilization. Also, I miss vehicles lol.


----------



## ThatTauGuyJoe (Oct 5, 2010)

Tau Empire, just because I'm all about superior weaponry. Why fight CC when you can take them out from far away, plus, like "comrade" said, you can make the tau army truly yours and not the same as everyone else because of how much stuff there is to vary the army.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I have several small armies, so i'll list the reasons for each.

Fleshtearers: I love Seth, the model, his background, the fact that he headbutts people... Fantastic.

Chaos Daemons: I have a Khorne heavy army, led by Barry the Bloodthirster, and soon to be joined by Skulltaker on a chariot when i've got everything sorted for a conversion (i'm thinking he might do well against Dreadknights).

Chaos Space Marines: Huge scope for conversions, and i love the background for Night Lords and Malal (or Malice as he's been retconned).

Dark Eldar: Lelith is fantastic, and i enjoy the challenge of a more fragile, but extremely powerful army 

Space Marines: Great plastics, and adaptive enough to play a fluff heavy army (Legion of the Damned!) without compromising on effectiveness.

Space Wolves: The first army i started with back in 1990, and still enjoy today due to the rich, heroic background (especially Lone Wolves)


----------

